# So...Breed Geusses?



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Do I really have to wait another 3 months to get some decent Breed guesses now that he's out of the Squishy faced Puppy Stage? Anyways's some new Pics for Kowalski, any Breed Geusses welcome.











His ears Kinda Tulip in front when he's at ease and just looking around. For some reason I can NOT get a pic of them like this.










My friend Says he's too Lanky to be built like a Lab, though we know he has Lab in him....










Shot from Above....









Side veiw of Face....
Request picture's specificlly and I will try to get them! Thanks in advance.

Video below....


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

There is definitely Austrailian Shepard in there.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

How big is he? How old now?

I would hazard a guess that the relaxed ears are hard to catch because he looks distinctly uncomfortable with the big shiny eye of the camera pointed at him..lol. Get those treats out!

I would not be suprised, given his apparent build if he didn't have catahoula in him. His body reminds me of Cracker's build...but again, being he's so young it is hard to tell. He's a beautiful merle!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont really see aussie in him other than his color but many breeds can come in merle. I think he looks more like a catahoula/lab mix. He is beautiful whatever he is!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

He was 3 months on January 27th, I'm hazerding from his last vet visit that he was in or around 25 pounds, this is a guess he isn't due back at the vet for another two weeks and i have no way to weigh him. I have a pretty low to the ground Couch, so that's not constructive of height. I'm about 5'10 and his head is slightly below my knee in height. My Oldest Boston terrier is 20 Pounds and he's only slightly taller then him, then again Chad is Massive LOL. We've tried Treats and his ears always go back no matter what lol. I just have to catch him when he's not paying attention. 

Thanks for the guesses guys..... My Fiance is about 5'9 and here's a pic of Kowalski standing next to him....


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

His head makes me think maybe smooth collie and some smaller hound breed.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I've thought maybe Smooth Collie, I've never seen one in town but, you never know. We know his mom is a Purebred Lab, as she belongs to my brother. Then again, his father could be like a Collie mixed with hound...who knows LOL!


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

He looks like a Catahoula Leopard Dog to me. I love his markings.


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

I was going to say he looks like a lab & blue tick coonhound mix to me. I'm not sure if he's big enough to be a coonhound... if not he does appear to have some hound in him, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## 1cloe7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Catahoula and my guess would be Catahoula mix. It's not just the spots, its the wrinkles in the lips and body shape. The Catahoula is said to be Indian dogs mixed with the war dogs left behind by Desoto, (Greyhounds and Spanish Mastiffs). So you get the jowl lips and and muscle of the Mastiff and the slim stomach of the Greyhound. Catahoulas are great dogs. They require allot of exercise and mental stimulation. They are very much a pack animal and need to be included as a family member. They will not let you forget you have a dog. They do not react well to harsh treatment but need a firm loving hand. They are very smart and independent thinkers. Very loving and engaged pets. My husband calls my dog my little velcro buddy. Best of luck with this hansom edition to your family


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Catahoula/mix...What a handsome guy!


----------



## 1cloe7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is some pics of my Catahoula The first two are when she was about 5 months old and the last one is her now.


http://www.stateofmindrecordings.com/cloe/IMG_0763.jpg

http://www.stateofmindrecordings.com/cloe/Picture_078.jpg


http://www.stateofmindrecordings.com/cloe/IMG_1719.jpg


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

He looks like a Catahoula Leopard Dog to me. He's very cute 
i have seen an aussie/lab mix that looked very similar to him wish i had a picture though 


/Amanda


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the guesses guys! I've been saying for awhile that Wally is a Lab/Houla Mix, 

I can so see the Simularties between my Boy, and your Pup 1cloe7.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2009)

Houla mix for sure  Little on the small side but the markings fit. As someone already said, they require tons of exercise and stimulation. Rocko get's bored very easily. On the + side he's incredibly loyal and protective. Since he was a pup, if he heard a strange noise outside he would back up to us and start growling. Pretty cool to see a 3 month old do that. Here he is at about 9 months.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I was browsing my local classifieds and I came upon a dog that looks like Kowalski! They are aussie/blue heeler/curr mix puppies. Take a look: http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...de=Free Dogs&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He looks like a Catahoula mix to me as well.


----------

